# wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?



## mefofänger (14. Oktober 2016)

würde gerne mal wissen wie die wertung jetzt läuft? mfg mefofänger;+


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Gute Frage!
5 Dorsche plus andere Fische?
Bei Angelende nach 24 Uhr kann darf man schon 10 auf die Messlatte legen..

Ich denke, der Trend geht zum Teamfischen: ein Platz, zwei Angler mit je einer Rute. Zu zweit und nach 24 Uhr können 20 Dorsche in die Wertung. Das ist doch schon ein ganz ordentlicher Spielraum, der nicht soooo oft ausgeschöpft wird. 

Erst recht nicht bei den aktuellen Dorschfängen.  

Carsten


----------



## Roter Piranha (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Bei angelende nach 24 Uhr.  Wird es ja hell bei der siegerehrung :vik:
Kannst ja in 3 Wochen mal fragen. Dann sind wieder welche. 
Aber  Teamangeln 10 massige dorsche muss man auch erstmal fangen.  Klar gibt es Ausnahmen,aber ist ja leider nicht so oft.


----------



## Norbi (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Wer als Erster 5 Dorsche hat,der hat gewonnen:m


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wer als Erster 5 Dorsche hat,der hat gewonnen:m



Den finde ich gut, Norbi.............#6


----------



## Maifliege (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

wann? ggf. genügen drei!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Statt auf Punkte und cm auf Zeit  angeln:
Wer als erster 3 oder 5 hat, hat gewonnen ...
))


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Auf 2 Tage (bis nach 00:00 Uhr) ist die schlechteste Lösung.
Ändert nichts dran das nur 5 pro Tag gefangen werden dürfen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Wie ist/wird denn "pro Tag" definiert?

Kalendarischer Tag, also 0:00 bis 24:00 Uhr?
24 Stunden vom Angelbeginn an?
Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenaufgang?
Pro Angelsession?

Ich möchte mich grundsätzlich an die Bestimmungen halten, komme aber eventuell bei einer KOntrolle in die Definitionsfalle:
Wenn ich in der Brandung am Abend 5 Dorsche fange und nach 24:00 Uhr nochmals 5 Dorsche fange aber morgens mit 10 Dorschen kontrolliert werde? Was, wenn ich zwischendurch die Angelei unterbrochen habe?

Oder morgens auf dem Boot 5 Dorsche fange und abends in der Brandung auch? Ist das was anderes, als wenn ich erst abends in der Brandung 5 fange und dann sechs Stunden später am Morgen im Boot ebenfalls meine 5 Dorsche fange? Der Zeitabstand ist doch der gleiche. 

Ich nehme das jetzt nicht alles todernst, aber die geplante Regelung hört sich für mich irgendwie kompliziert an...

Carsten


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Auf 2 Tage (bis nach 00:00 Uhr) ist die schlechteste Lösung.
> Ändert nichts dran das nur 5 pro Tag gefangen werden dürfen.



Es geht doch in der Regelung nicht um das Fangen, sondern um das Entnehmen! Oder nicht?
Wenn zwei Angler losziehen und einer fängt 9 und der andere 1, dann können doch beide 5 Dorsche der Ostsee entnehmen...?

Carsten


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*

Also für mich hört ein Tag um 24 Uhr auf ,um 00:00 Uhr beginnt für mich ein neuer Tag, also wieder fünf Dorsche ;-)


----------



## mathei (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: wie wird jetzt bei brandungsveranstaltungen gewertet?*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Also für mich hört ein Tag um 24 Uhr auf ,um 00:00 Uhr beginnt für mich ein neuer Tag, also wieder fünf Dorsche ;-)




Genauso ist es #6


----------

